# Ruffidawg mouth calls



## Austin419 (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone have much luck outta these. Just bought the Ruffidawg Jr. for starters. Any sucess or techniques?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not tried them Austin 419 but welcome to the forum.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT Austin419.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Let me know how you like them. I've been wanting to try em.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy Austin419.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome Austin. I do have a ruffidawg. And a buddy of mine has the Jr. We both have called in yotes, but i wouldnt say its my go to call. But it works, and thats all that matter sometimes.


----------



## Austin419 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcomes!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome Austin419 to PT. I have the ruffidog call and have had some success with it. If you are think of getting more of his calls i would recomend the collectors series as they are about 1/2 the cost and work just fine. They dont come with extra reeds or a snipit video or lanyard but if I could have bought the ruffidog for less that way I would have. They are all open reeded and takea little getting use to but all and all they do work.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome Austin419, you will find these guys very knowledgeable and helpful. Can't answer your question due to using e- caller for now ,but these other guys can.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never tried one out but welcome this is a great place !! Tom


----------



## Don Martin (Feb 24, 2011)

I got the junior call, never got a dog to come in have tried it several times Can't seem to make it sound like ole Les does. I always end up with the Tally Ho, works! I have called in everything from coyotes, foxes, bobcats and even got a lion a few years ago with the Tally Ho! Great deer and javelina call too..

Don Martin
Northwest Arizona


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Don M, who sells that Tally Ho and is it open reed?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Jays site is www.rhinocalls.com


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, Yes they are open reed, he does have a closed reed model on his site also.


----------



## Don Martin (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, it is an open reed call, and you can get from The Arizona Predator Callers..

Don Martin


----------

